# More than 100,000 rare gorillas found...



## Sammy (Aug 6, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/africa/08/05/congo.gorillas/index.html">http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/africa/08 ... index.html</a><!-- m -->



> (CNN) -- An estimated 125,000 Western lowland gorillas are living in a swamp in equatorial Africa, researchers reported Tuesday, double the number of the endangered primates thought to survive worldwide.
> 
> "It's pretty astonishing," Hugo Rainey, one of the researchers who conducted the survey for the U.S.-based Wildlife Conservation Society, told CNN Tuesday.
> 
> ...



You have to love hearing about things like this. One can only hope they are able to protect these and not be too invasive.


----------



## DZLife (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, that's relay great to hear! It's interesting that they got the tip from the hunters themselves!


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 10, 2008)

i love this story


----------



## olympus (Aug 10, 2008)

That's amazing it's nice to hear stories where animals get found higher in population rather then lower. All they had to do was ask me where they were I knew the whole time. :lol: :lol:


----------

